# Cleaning used cat tree...



## NapoleonDynamite (Apr 16, 2010)

What are some good ideas to clean a used cat tree? It is in good condition but has some cat hair on it. I have removed most of it with tape since I don't have a vacuum cleaner here yet (just moved) and wiped it down a lil with a scratchy sponge and a little water...

Here's a picture:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Marie is the queen of used cat trees, so I will let her answer. However, I just wanted to say that the new tree is AWESOME!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Please send me the tree and I'll clean it for you. It might take a few years.  

GREAT tree! I'm jealous!!!!

I think the most I've done is vacuum them. But I've also known the background of each tree and seen the home it came from, and the cats, if any. 

I read a great tip about cat trees the other day.....put a piece of clothing of yours on each level, that way your cats will smell something familiar. You could do that, and then when you get the vacuum cleaner, go over it again really well.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

I'd love to have cat trees with all the carpeting or soft stuff easily removable for washing. My trees look terrible. :sad


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I have a collie, and when I groom her--when she's shedding--I think I get a whole dog full of fur!  I use her pin brush on the carpet..gently, and it removes the fur beautifully! Then I vacuum. It's easier on the vacuum and works very well.


----------



## madie (Apr 20, 2010)

that is a very nice cat tree!!!


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Jeanie said:


> I have a collie, and when I groom her--when she's shedding--I think I get a whole dog full of fur!



I remember spring grooming with the horses. After currying and brushing everyone, there would be a bunch of deep circles of horse hair, all different colors. I used to say it looked like the horses all exploded, and that's all that was left of them. :yikes


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

:lol:


----------

